#kubuntu-se 2010-12-01
<x_link> Flygisoft: Tjena
<Flygisoft> Tja
<x_link> Tycker fanimej att fingret glider mycket bättre på glaset på 3Gs:en än 4:an
<Flygisoft> Jaså?
<x_link> "Stretar" emot lite mer på 4an, fingret glider lite bättre på 3Gs:en. Inte lika mycket "friktion" eller hur jag ska säga.
<x_link> Men 4:an har ju mycket bättre bild =)
<Flygisoft> Ah :P
<x_link> Prova själv så får du se
<x_link> Lite synd bara
#kubuntu-se 2010-12-02
<x_link> Philip5: Där?
<x_link> Pillade lite på HTC Desire HD idag, på tok för stor.
<x_link> Visst, touchen var rätt bra...men helt för stor.
#kubuntu-se 2010-12-03
<x_link> Philip5: Var ju attans vad du ska logga in/ut hela tiden.
<x_link> =)
<Flygisoft> WOOO
<Philip5> x_link: blev väl bara 2 ggr?
<Philip5> en vanlig och sedan uppdaterade jag till kde 4.5.4
 * dagon__ använder nu kubuntu!
<Philip5> dagon__: ja då är du välkommen tillbaka in hit :D
<dagon__> :D
<Philip5> dagon__: nu gäller det bara att övertala x_link om att kubuntu 10.10 är drömmarnas dröm :D
<Philip5> han lever ju fortfarande i det förgångna
<dagon__> synd att han är så bunden vid 3.5.X
<dagon__> det är dags för KDE4 nu ju
<dagon__> det är ju 2010 och allt
<Philip5> precis
<Philip5> men han orkar inte lära om
<Philip5> uppgradera sig själv
<dagon__> x_link, KDE4!
<Philip5> :P
<Philip5> läste lite om kde 4.6 och det är ju lite nytt här och var men det som jag tycker verkar vara det stora om det nu märks är att de jobbat på att optimera kwin och göra det snabbare
<Philip5> det är ju aldrig fel med sånt heller
<dagon__> inte det minsta
<dagon__> att göra kwin bättre borde vara prio 1
<Philip5> fast bättre kan man ju göra det på flera sätt
<dagon__> klart
<dagon__> en optimering är en förbättring i sig
<dagon__> jag har snyggaste väggpappret också
<dagon__> nomnomnom
<Philip5> vad har du då hittat?
<dagon__> ska uploada
<Philip5> jag kör rätt default
<dagon__> http://tinypic.com/r/nye077/7
<dagon__> Philip5, --^
<Philip5> sitter du och chattar med hund? :D
<dagon__> jao
<dagon__> det sticker lite i ögonen på honom att jag kör KDE :P
<Philip5> hehe, jo jag vet
<Philip5> fast är det där din upplösning du kör med också?
<dagon__> det tror jag inte
<dagon__> kör 1024x768
<Philip5> sedan föredrar jag papperskorgen på panelen än på skrivbordet men det är ju en smaksak
<Philip5> jo om man klickar på bilden så får man den i 1024
<dagon__> lekte lite med grafiska komponenter
<dagon__> blev att jag slängde ut papperskorgen där bara :P
<Philip5> aha
#kubuntu-se 2010-12-04
<Philip5> dagon__: lika kde-frälst idag? :)
<Philip5> kände du att det var lite mer spännande att vakna idag? ;)
<dagon__> Philip5, självklart :D
<dagon__> det var nästan som att vakna på julafton redan ;)
<Philip5> woohoo
#kubuntu-se 2011-11-30
<Flygisoft> x_link: Varit utan internet ett tag
<Flygisoft> Lyckades få igång mitt 3g modem nu men
<Flygisoft> Tjena Philip5
<Philip5> yo
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Länge sedan
<Flygisoft> Hur är det med dig då?
#kubuntu-se 2013-11-25
<Peyam> Tjena
<Peyam> itmannen, är det här du håller hus?
<Peyam> x_link, råkar du vara admin på #ubuntu-se ?
<QTmaxjezy> Philip5, det var en annan här som började sitt nickname med P idag, gissa vem?
<Philip5> du?
<QTmaxjezy> näe, peyam
<Philip5> hoppla
<Philip5> QTmaxjezy: om du undrar vad du borde ge mig i julklapp i år så kan jag ju tipsa om att det här kan vara lagom... http://www.blocket.se/blekinge/Phase_One_P30__50294689.htm
#kubuntu-se 2013-11-27
<Philip5> wb Flygisoft
<Flygisoft> Tackar
<Flygisoft> Blir DDoSad
<Philip5> är det kineser som vill åt dina hemligheter?
<Flygisoft> Jadu :P
<Philip5> företagsspionage
#kubuntu-se 2013-11-29
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Kan du något med iptables?
<Philip5> inte så mycket
<Philip5> brukar köra något verktyg för att slippa peta i dem direkt
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har det inte räckt med något webbgui i någon router eller så för att hantera iptables och jag behövt göra mer luriga saker så har jag kört shorewall som förenklar sådana regler
<Flygisoft> :P
<Flygisoft> Aja det löste sig iaf
<Flygisoft> Missade att jag kunde ändra policy på iptables
<Philip5> aha
#kubuntu-se 2014-11-24
<Philip5> Flygisoft: är fegisen vaken? ;)
<Flygisoft> Yeah, var så bakis igår så orkade inte starta datorn
<Philip5> Flygisoft: tsss, låter som en fegis tycker jag ;P
<Philip5> du låg i sängen och var helt skräckslagen
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Haha :D
<Flygisoft> Jo :P
<Philip5> och du trodde du var bakis när du bara var skräckslagen
<Philip5> Flygisoft: är du redo på lite kameraquizz då?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: vad är den här bilden fotad med för objektiv? :D
<Philip5> http://i.imgur.com/0UFOzhZ.jpg
<Philip5> maxjezy: får nog inte gissa för han vet nog
<Flygisoft> Samuang 8mm?
<Philip5> lite för hög iso bara för ljuset var så kass
<Flygisoft> samyang*
<Philip5> Flygisoft: hur klarade du det så snabbt? :D
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Philip5> du är ju västa proffset
<Flygisoft> Såg bra förvrängt ut så var det ju en Samyang skylt där uppe så kändes som ganska säkert då :P
<Philip5> haha
<Philip5> avslöjad
<Philip5> känner du ofta att du skulle behöva en 8mm? ;)
<Flygisoft> Inte direkt :P
<Philip5> inte jag heller
<Philip5> även detta är 100% manuellt. även exponering
<Philip5> fast rent optiskt är den ju ok och priset är väl inte fel heller om man nu tycker man behöver en
<Flygisoft> Kan tänka mig att den kan vara rolig att ha med sig ibland vid vissa tillfällen men svårt att se att det skulle vara något man använder ofta
<Philip5> nä det känns mer som en gimmick med den förvrängningen
<Flygisoft> Men ja den kostar väl inte så mycket har jag för mig
<Philip5> jag tror maxjezy har haft eller har en
<Flygisoft> Jaså
<Philip5> tror han köpte en begagnad ganska billigt
<Flygisoft> Btw, fin väska den där snubben hade, den gula D4 :P
<Philip5> han skulle väl filma skatebordare med den
<Flygisoft> Jaså
<Philip5> hehe, ja de där väskorna har d800-remmar som handtag
<Philip5> lite kul
<Philip5> fast d800 är ju ute nu så de borde väl haft d810 handtag
<Philip5> och längst ner till vänster på borde så står 2 st samyang spegelobjektiv
<Flygisoft> :D
<Philip5> men sådana skulle jag inte heller köpa
<Flygisoft> Är det som har så liten bländare?
<Flygisoft> dom*
<Philip5> fast f8 som inte går att ändra
<Flygisoft> Ah så det var ja
<Philip5> erkänn att du skulle vilja ha varit där och gått bland montrarna ;)
<Flygisoft> Oja
<Flygisoft> Nästa år kanske man får ta sig en resa
<Philip5> jo det är ganska kul men det beror ju också på om det kommit många nyheter det året som man vill klämma och känna på
<Philip5> särskilt kanske om man kommer från en stad som inte har så välsorterad kamerabutik
<Flygisoft> Ne elgiganten här har ja, ingenting kan man säga och så har vi en annan butik som har något mer i objektivväg men inte mycket
<Flygisoft> Är väl Cyberphoto som är närmast mig annars
<Philip5> då kan du få en annan bild som utmaning
<Philip5> gissa objektivet... :D
<Flygisoft> Okej :P
<Philip5> Flygisoft: http://i.imgur.com/mmu1oZG.jpg
<Philip5> den är nog inte så lätt
<Philip5> kan vara rätt mycket
<Philip5> iso800 ger lite brus
<Flygisoft> Haha jadu
<Flygisoft> NÃ¥gon zoom?
<Philip5> nope
<Flygisoft> Ingen aning faktiskt
<Flygisoft> Antar att det är f/1.4 du tagit med då
<Philip5> japp :)
<Philip5> vill du ha en ledtråd?
<Flygisoft> Sure
<Philip5> http://i.imgur.com/Z8d6nPw.jpg
<Philip5> där är en annan variant av samma objektiv :)
<Philip5> så vilka två kan det då vara på 1.4? 
<Philip5> nästan som postkodmiljonären det här
<Philip5> sista blev en väldigt ful bild 
<Philip5> två bilder med två olika objektiv alltså men de är i samma serie och är f1.4
<Flygisoft> Haha vilka ledtrådar :D
<Philip5> ja nu tycker jag du borde kunna ta det på om inte annat ledtrådarna :D
<Philip5> du som är proffs
<Flygisoft> Är det Otus 85mm först eller? Annars är det någo Sigmas art 50
<Philip5> det ena är rätt på ena
<maxjezy> jag tycker 8 mm är riktigt bra för vissa grejer
<Flygisoft> Är det Sigmas 50 och 35 eller?
<maxjezy> det är helt klart ett objektiv att ha på hyllan, men inte väskan kanske.
<Philip5> Flygisoft: rätt! :D
<maxjezy> jag ska köpa mig ett nytt när jag får pengar över
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Haha okej :P
<Philip5> Flygisoft: du är ju kung på det här ;)
<Flygisoft> Satte ju först bättre dock :P
<maxjezy> är det 7dmk2 ?
<maxjezy> på bilden
<Philip5> jo men på de andra två fanns det ju inga ledtrådar på skyltar i bild
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Jo visst är det så, kan vara trevligt ibland
<Philip5> maxjezy: vet faktiskt inte vilken canon det är. den stod där på disken bara så jag testade foto på den
<maxjezy> canon är fan inga bra på att designa kameror
<maxjezy> ser billiga ut och tråkiga
<maxjezy> men bilden gjorde den lite intressant iaf :)
<maxjezy> Ken Rockwell rankar sb-400 som nikons bästa blixt
<maxjezy> och antagligen världens bästa blixt 
<maxjezy> :P
<Flygisoft> Utifrån pris eller vadå?
<maxjezy> "The SB-400 is Nikon's best flash, and sadly went out of production in 2013."
<maxjezy> nej, rent allmänt
<maxjezy> det är en bra blixt, jag kan ju inte jämnföra med någonting annat men fasiken vad bra bilder det blir inomhus.
<maxjezy> antagligen utifrån sitt privata fotograferande eller något sånt för i studio osv är det ju inget att ha
<maxjezy> finns ju inga trådlösa alternativ alls
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> fast rockwell är ju lite speciell
<Philip5> sb-400 och liknande blixtar är ju bara som en starkare pop-up flash och sådan ger ju sällan så snyggt ljus
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja fast den ger bättre ljus och snyggare än pop-up flash eftersom den är lite större och därmed ger mjukare skuggor
<maxjezy> samt riktbar
<maxjezy> och laddar snabbt och enkel att använda då den bara går på automatik
<maxjezy> helt enkelt en bra blixt för vardagens barnfotograferande osv
<maxjezy> bäst ljus och allt sånt utöver egenskaper gäller ju inte, men det är ju som pop-up blixten
<maxjezy> den bästa är den man har med sig
<maxjezy> men pop-uppen ger fan för hårda skuggor och alltid rakt på så det blir ju aldrig snyggt 
<maxjezy> jag brukar alltid ha något att studsa den med så jag skjuter uppåt eller sidan
<maxjezy> typ ett kreditkort eller papper
<maxjezy> till pop uppen
<maxjezy> fattar inte vad man har den här blixtfoten till sb-400 dock
<maxjezy> varför ska man ha en sån och varför är det gänga på foten undertill så man kan ha den på stativ
<maxjezy> när den inte går att ha trådlös
<maxjezy> vilken blixt är prisvärdast att köpa och ger bra ljus och har bra möjligheter för att ändra färger på osv
<maxjezy> vill ha 3 trådlösa
<maxjezy> så jag kan ljussätta som jag gör i blender
<Philip5> den funkar väl att styras med nikons cls?
<maxjezy> ttl och manuell styrka
<maxjezy> jag fattar ju nada om sånt här
<Philip5> aha, så den måste ha trådlös ttl-trigger för att funka då
<maxjezy> om ens då
<maxjezy> jag vet inte
<maxjezy> ordet på internet verkar vara helt funktionslös trådlös
<maxjezy> tycker man borde hittat den lösningen ganska snabbt vid lite surfande 
<maxjezy> ska funka med sån ttl sladd
<maxjezy> men jag tror det är thats it.
<Flygisoft> Bör väl funka med någon trigger annars
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Kör du någon off-site backup?
<maxjezy> "not usable as wireless slave/ master in Nikon’s CLS / AWL system"
<maxjezy> "ven worse it’s incompatible with regular radio triggers such as Cactus V4 / V5 or Yongnuo RF-602 or RF-603 due to the fact that it refuses to fire with the x-contact alone."
<Philip5> Flygisoft: nope
<maxjezy> finns det någon blixt jag kan ha trådlöst utan trigger
<maxjezy> till tex d200 eller d3200 
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Okej
<maxjezy> såg review om 7Dmk2 igår, nikons billigaste kamera hade bättre bildkvalitet :)
<maxjezy> skarpare, bättre pixlar, bättre iso, bättre dynamic range osv.
<maxjezy> d3300 dvs
<maxjezy> bara autofokus osv som är bättre, men bilderna blir sämre på en av canons exclusivare modeller.
<maxjezy> thecamerastoretv som testade canon 7dmk2
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Du kan ju trigga med din popup om blixten har slavfunktion "optical slave" eller vad det heter
<maxjezy> vilka blixtar ska jag köpa då?
<maxjezy> för att det ska funka
<maxjezy> billigaste yong nou eller nå sånt?
<Philip5> maxjezy: köp en sådan yn-blixt som Flygisoft har. ḿer för pengarna finns nog inte
<Philip5> kostar väl runt 1500 kr
<Flygisoft> Om ens det
<Philip5> precis
<Philip5> maxjezy: http://www.hkyongnuo.com/e-detaily.php?ID=323
<maxjezy> en kille vill sälja NES med kontroller, zapper osv och 120 spel för 20.000:-
<maxjezy> rimligt pris?
<maxjezy> hur mycket ska man pruta på ett sånt bud
<maxjezy> låter nästan som 150 kr spelet i snitt
<maxjezy> ah. det var lite dyrare titlar med
#kubuntu-se 2014-11-25
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ja då var det lön igen, hur ska den nu spenderas?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: bevaka några grejer på ebay :)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jaså? :)
<Philip5> sedan blir det ju tyvärr en del julklappar till andra
<Flygisoft> Jo är ju sånt med
<Philip5> sedan känns det inte riktigt lika kul att köpa fotogrejer så här års när man inte fotar lika mycket
<Flygisoft> Ne är ju så
<Philip5> samtidigt så brukar man kunna fynda för folk säljer av under vintern. inte minst efter jul när många börjar få risigt med pengar :)
<Philip5> macroobjektiv brukar kunna köpas lite billigare i andra hand så här års :)
<Flygisoft> Haha jo kan tänka mig det, så presenter dom inte vill ha
<Philip5> det också kanske
<Philip5> alla macron du får i dubblett av nära och kära ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha menar det
<Flygisoft> Ska dock köpa 2 stativ tror jag, innan jag knäcker dom jag har nu
<Philip5> :)
#kubuntu-se 2014-11-26
<Flygisoft> Kul att när man ska installera om datorn så får man bara massa skumma errors
<Flygisoft> Så nu har man kört memtest i x antal timmar på alla stickor, så verkar ju vara två stickor som är trasiga
<Philip5> fan va dåligt att alla pizzerior i närheten stänger kl 21
<Philip5> jag som blev sugen
<Flygisoft> Snabba på då
<Philip5> upptaget
<Philip5> va fan
<Flygisoft> Onlinepizza
<Philip5> tar ju typ en timme att få något hemkört
<Philip5> hinner jag dö
<maxjezy> vi beställde hem idag, jag tog en kebabrulle och en hamburgartallrik till mig
<maxjezy> pepsi till det
<maxjezy> fortfarande så mätt så mätt
<Philip5> blev kinamat
<maxjezy> najjs
#kubuntu-se 2014-11-27
<Flygisoft> .
<Flygisoft> .
<Philip5> ..
<Philip5> Flygisoft: när ska du inte vara "bakis" då så du kan få en utmaning i CoH?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jadu, sitter och installerar allt på datorn igen just nu
<Philip5> vad har hänt? fått ominstallera?
<Philip5> ska framkalla 2 rullar film i köket nu...
<Flygisoft> Bytt systemdisk så installerade om
<Flygisoft> Men 2st stickor av ramen var ju trasig insåg jag
<Philip5> aha
<Flygisoft> Hmm, nu fick jag något minnes fel
<Flygisoft> Suck vad är det för fel, 3 jävla stickor kan väl inte bara gå sönder?
<Philip5> dina kanske kan ;)
<Philip5> du super sönder dem
<Flygisoft> Blir ju fundersam om det är moderkortet
#kubuntu-se 2014-11-28
<maxjezy> hittat några black friday fynd?
<Philip5> nä jag är inte så för konceptet black friday här i sverige
<maxjezy> nej det är väldigt dåliga erbjudanden här
<maxjezy> jag har hittat ett erbjudande som är nice
<Philip5> här är det ju mer ett påhitt
<maxjezy> men endå säljer de som smör idag
<Philip5> mellandagsrean kommer ändå vara större
<Philip5> i usa är ju folk lediga idag för att åka och shoppa
<Philip5> är ju lite skillnad där när det är klämdag från igår
<maxjezy> http://cdon.se/hemelektronik/samsung/samsung-galaxy-gear-2-neo-grey-p26693295
<maxjezy> detta är ett bra erbjudande
<maxjezy> 50 % är nice
<Philip5> är det en utgående modell?
<maxjezy> både  ja och nej
<maxjezy> det är ju fortfarande en budgetmodell som kommer hänga kvar en stund
<maxjezy> men, smartwatches kommer ju komma på rullande band
<maxjezy> tycker den är häftig, men jag vill ha den med kamera i eller gear s som har simkort i 
<Philip5> inget jag lockas av än
<maxjezy> https://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010803597/gear-s?ssel=false&utm_campaign=prisjakt&utm_source=prisjakt.nu&utm_medium=pricecompare&utm_content=5637147140
<maxjezy> jag ska åka och titta på denna imorgon
<Philip5> jag är mest sugen på en grej jag håller koll på ebay. budgivningen slutar imorgon och ingen har lagt något bud än så den kan bli ett fynd. hoppas inte många tänker som jag och väntar in i det sista och sedan rasslar det till med höga bud vilket inte är helt sällsynt
<maxjezy> brukar vara så :)
<Philip5> har ju hänt förr
<Philip5> nackdelen är att den är från usa så om det drar iväg så drar ju även importavgifterna iväg
<Philip5> just nu så är den billig trots dem
<Philip5> de som budger därifrån är ju dopade
<maxjezy> http://cdon.se/hemelektronik/velbon/velbon-df-51-p28048189
<maxjezy> det här är ju ganska nice stativ för blixtar osv kan ja tänka mig
<Philip5> för lågt för att användas till blixtar
<Philip5> otympligt huvud för blixgrejer
<Flygisoft> Fick installera om datorn igen -.-
<Flygisoft> Apropå stativ, fick hem mina nya stativ idag, verkar nice, så får testa dom till veckan
#kubuntu-se 2014-11-30
<Philip5> Flygisoft: redan lagt dig för att ha fullt med energi imorgon när ny spännande vecka börjar??
